# Cheaterville effectiveness



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

Just thought I'd share. Been divorced from my cheating XW for 2 years now. About 2 1/2 years ago I posted the OM on Cheaterville. Not really sure now why I didn't post the XW on there too but anyway.......Here it is 2 1/2 years later, I have very little to do with the XW. Just got an angry text from her "DEMANDING" I take down the post on her now husband. Said I have until the end of the day............LOL. I'd actually forgotten all about the post. Not really sure if they never saw the post before or if it's just now effecting them. Oh well, I've learned to live with it, so can they.

Just thought I'd share that Cheaterville is effective (eventually).


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

That's funny. Demanding!!! Or what, is my response? Nothing they can do when it is the truth. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

I have more fun NOT responding. Really gets her going when I just ignore her. Believe me, I have sooo many responses lined up for her but I know that ignoring her is the BEST response.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

tell her, you have no idea what she is talking about.

remember if it is all factual information you will be fine.


pleas..please.. DO not take the cheaterville post down


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

or you could go ahead and put her on cheaterville...(BY THE END OF THE DAY)

remember stick to the facts


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Haha, that is the sheer simple beauty of CV. They ONLY way it can ever be taken down is if you do it. :rofl:

I would reply "Thanks for the reminder, I forgot to put your CV profile up". That should make her burst a blood vessel.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey if you want leave the link here and we will run up the post number and can put him in the cheater of the day contest.

I mean what the heck let's have some fun.

That will teach her to demand something.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

cantdecide said:


> Just thought I'd share. Been divorced from my cheating XW for 2 years now. About 2 1/2 years ago I posted the OM on Cheaterville. Not really sure now why I didn't post the XW on there too but anyway.......Here it is 2 1/2 years later, I have very little to do with the XW. Just got an angry text from her "DEMANDING" I take down the post on her now husband. Said I have until the end of the day............LOL. I'd actually forgotten all about the post. Not really sure if they never saw the post before or if it's just now effecting them. Oh well, I've learned to live with it, so can they.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that Cheaterville is effective (eventually).



tell her to go F******** off vbg


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Hey if you want leave the link here and we will run up the post number and can put him in the cheater of the day contest.
> 
> I mean what the heck let's have some fun.
> 
> That will teach her to demand something.


:iagree:

absolutely 

excellent idea Tom, I love it

just F'n brilliant


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

my opinion is that after 2 1/2 years, i might be tempted to take it down. Its water under the bridge at this point...may be more grief for you (being reminded of the past) than it is worth.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

murphy5 said:


> my opinion is that after 2 1/2 years, i might be tempted to take it down. Its water under the bridge at this point...may be more grief for you (being reminded of the past) than it is worth.


I have thought about that and I will take it down eventually. But damned if I'm going to do it because she demanded me to or threatened me. I'll take it down in my own good time.

And yeah, it's a bad reminder. Funny though, I'd forgotten about it until SHE brought it up. Hadn't thought about it since maybe a week after I posted it. Oh well. I'll give it a week and take it down. But if she brings it up again.........the week starts over, LOL.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You could always say you posted that out of anger a million years ago and truly do not even know how to remove it or what email account you used to set it up. 

"Hope we can still be friends."


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> You could always say you posted that out of anger a million years ago and truly do not even know how to remove it or what email account you used to set it up.
> 
> "Hope we can still be friends."


It's actually very true. I once thought about taking it down (soon after I posted it) but forgot the email address I used as well as the password. It can be recovered with some work. But like I told her when she asked me to refinance the house without her name on it........I'll do it when I feel like it and only when it benefits me. Until then, pound sand.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> Haha, that is the sheer simple beauty of CV. They ONLY way it can ever be taken down is if you do it. :rofl:
> 
> I would reply "Thanks for the reminder, I forgot to put your CV profile up". That should make her burst a blood vessel.


I thought that now NO ONE can take a post down from CV, not even the original poster....

OK, I checked. You cannot edit or delete, but you can "hide" it.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

:smthumbup: Don't ever take it down...Just forget about it again. Oh! The OW in my case, she paid to get it removed (or told some major lie...She has a PhD in that). She did make it to the "Cheater of the Day" Contest though :rofl: - Over 6 thousand views in a day...It took 5 days before it slowly disappeared. Luckily, there are other sites...She called the Admin and begged her to remove it but...The Admin saw through the bulls**t and said "Nah.."


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

cantdecide said:


> But damned if I'm going to do it because she demanded me to or threatened me. I'll take it down in my own good time.


I don't blame you cantdecide. I'd feel the same way. 

If she had asked me "nicely", I might consider it. Maybe you should wait until she does.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

badmemory said:


> I don't blame you cantdecide. I'd feel the same way.
> 
> If she had asked me "nicely", I might consider it. Maybe you should wait until she does.


Yup, I can admit it. If she'd asked nicely I would've taken it down. I really don't care anymore. As I said, I'd really forgotten about it. But when she said "you have until the end of the day".........well, I can be a prick when people make asinine demands of me. I'm still waiting to hear what happens if I don't..............

I did go to Cheaterville to see what I wrote. At the bottom of the page there were ads for two companies that will help arbitrate removal of postings.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

cantdecide said:


> Yup, I can admit it. If she'd asked nicely I would've taken it down. I really don't care anymore. As I said, I'd really forgotten about it. But when she said "you have until the end of the day".........well, I can be a prick when people make asinine demands of me. I'm still waiting to hear what happens if I don't..............
> 
> I did go to Cheaterville to see what I wrote. At the bottom of the page there were ads for two companies that will help arbitrate removal of postings.


When will some people learn that old parable about attracting more flies with honey.

What would happen if you suggested that you are terribly busy, and can't remember the email, password you used, and it might take some time and research. Time and research you feel you should be compensated for.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

Forest said:


> When will some people learn that old parable about attracting more flies with honey.
> 
> What would happen if you suggested that you are terribly busy, and can't remember the email, password you used, and it might take some time and research. Time and research you feel you should be compensated for.


I would receive threats in return. LOL. I'm waiting for her to drop the hat on something she thinks she can hold over me and force me to delete the post. Unfortunately anything she could post or do that would be embarrassing would be nothing more than a lie. She's not above trying though. She'll actually probably threaten to call an attorney. She's tried that several times in the past when she didn't get her way. My response has always been "knock yourself out".


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Forest said:


> When will some people learn that old parable about attracting more flies with honey.
> 
> What would happen if you suggested that you are terribly busy, and can't remember the email, password you used, and it might take some time and research. Time and research you feel you should be compensated for.


Love ittttt!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Say...$1000/hr?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I think you need help to decide what to do. So, in order for us to effectively help you, you might need to share his CV link here on TAM.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Please please don't take it down but you must then tell you will replace it with her....tell her she get to pick her and him and see what she says....but please don't take it down...this is you being a thorn in them for once.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

cantdecide said:


> She'll actually probably threaten to call an attorney. She's tried that several times in the past when she didn't get her way. My response has always been "knock yourself out".


If the post is the truth, a hollow, ineffective threat. Will cost her, not you.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Before you remove it check Bad Boy report. That website copies cheaterville word for word and they says that it has copy rights to original CVille story. I did not put my wife there because I didn't want my kid's friends in school to tease them about it. Bad Boy and CVille still has his story to this day. tell her you know nothing about it and tell her thanks for telling you it was there so you can check it out. Check and see if it is on badboyreport.com


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Roflmao. There it should be left forever, even if you moved on. And she should be on it too. I never understood how people always put the AP there, never the spouse, the cheater - whom the name of the site refers to. There is no difference between doing this and blaming only the AP for the affair, while finding excuses for the WS. And that's not fair. 
Up on CV she belongs too 

Bad news though, there is a site called Reputation Resolution where you can pay to have your info deleted both from CV and badboys.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Calibre1212 said:


> :smthumbup: *Don't ever take it down*...Just forget about it again. Oh! The OW in my case, she paid to get it removed (or told some major lie...She has a PhD in that). She did make it to the "Cheater of the Day" Contest though :rofl: - Over 6 thousand views in a day...It took 5 days before it slowly disappeared. Luckily, there are other sites...She called the Admin and begged her to remove it but...The Admin saw through the bulls**t and said "Nah.."


:iagree:


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hortensia said:


> Roflmao. There it should be left forever, even if you moved on. And she should be on it too. I never understood how people always put the AP there, never the spouse, the cheater - whom the name of the site refers to. There is no difference between doing this and blaming only the AP for the affair, while finding excuses for the WS. And that's not fair.
> Up on CV she belongs too
> 
> Bad news though, there is a site called Reputation Resolution where you can pay to have your info deleted both from CV and badboys.


Can't post the WS...Got picknies with him...There is a method to the madness, you know?


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> Roflmao. There it should be left forever, even if you moved on. And she should be on it too. I never understood how people always put the AP there, never the spouse, the cheater - whom the name of the site refers to. There is no difference between doing this and blaming only the AP for the affair, while finding excuses for the WS. And that's not fair.
> Up on CV she belongs too
> 
> Bad news though, there is a site called Reputation Resolution where you can pay to have your info deleted both from CV and badboys.


Yes, I should have put her on there first. She was mostly to blame. Not really sure where my head was when I posted that. Maybe I was trying to protect my kids from finding out who their mother really was. Maybe I was told about her AP doing or saying something that got me riled up. Not really sure at this point. I do remember that it was very short and it put it up hastily. I actually posted twice and tried to remover the first one but to no avail. It's been a long time since I posted it and my feelings have changed from anger to indifference.


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

cantdecide said:


> Yes, I should have put her on there first. She was mostly to blame. Not really sure where my head was when I posted that. Maybe I was trying to protect my kids from finding out who their mother really was. Maybe I was told about her AP doing or saying something that got me riled up. Not really sure at this point. I do remember that it was very short and it put it up hastily. I actually posted twice and tried to remover the first one but to no avail. It's been a long time since I posted it and my feelings have changed from anger to indifference.


In my mind, a post to CV is a public service. It says to me, "Approach this person with caution". Your post may not serve you any longer, but it does serve the broader public. Clearly it's effective in some way.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I suppose my problems with CV, although I have done my part to push up the hits on certain people posted here, is that there seems to be no burden of proof on the poster.

I may be wrong but are the posts not anonymous? And if you use a throwaway email account in an internet café and write the post in the third person there is no proof as to who has written it.

So I could post any old garbage about my next door neighbour, hide my identity, and watch the fallout.

What is to stop the AP putting up a post on the BS in retaliation if anonymity is guaranteed?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

WyshIknew said:


> I suppose my problems with CV, although I have done my part to push up the hits on certain people posted here, is that there seems to be no burden of proof on the poster.
> 
> I may be wrong but are the posts not anonymous? And if you use a throwaway email account in an internet café and write the post in the third person there is no proof as to who has written it.
> 
> ...


^ This

It's pretty much the exact reason I didn't publish my ex wife or the OM on there way back when. The fear of her (or him) adding my name and making up a story and publishing it.

While I actually think the site is great, unless one can attach pictures or emails or screen caps of text messages or something, I can't see what would stop anybody from putting up a retaliatory (and false) post. And even at that, "proof" can't be hard to manufacture or falsify.

Perhaps I didn't understand the site completely, so maybe somebody could shed some light on this for us?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> I suppose my problems with CV, although I have done my part to push up the hits on certain people posted here, is* that there seems to be no burden of proof on the poster.
> *
> 
> I may be wrong but are the posts not anonymous? And if you use a throwaway email account in an internet café and write the post in the third person there is no proof as to who has written it.
> ...


Yeah I've always thought that. People can make up anything about anyone and put them on there, true or not.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Putting up an untrue CV etc. post is heinous. All of us here have been betrayed. We do not have the capacity to fabricate. That's why we got effed. What BSs have in common is a set of character traits a cheater & their AP do not and will not have. A retaliatory post from an AP would be confirmation of their guilt anyway. The OW did not retaliate in that manner but she did enter a marriage secretly and got what she deserved. But she is free to do it, her choice...Just know she has more to lose than I do...I happen to like her house. She threatened me, I called her on the threat...She keeps her ugly tail between her ugly legs or my X2B's, whichever. I will not succumb to fear and intimidation tactics of 2 pieces of s**t...Bring it on baby. 

Adultery would not hit us so hard if we did not have a heart that felt the painful effects of invasive disloyalty on multiple levels. BSs are not inclined to ruin someone's reputation just for the fun or hell of it. Learn that and learn it well. Adultery was an invasion of my body...I took it personally and rightfully so. No, no, I am not lesbian, so do not secretly put another woman inside of me...It is my body and I get to choose what goes in and out of it...No one else has that right. No one.

She chose to come into my home, into my personal space, into my bed and into my children's lives via the "host" I was married to...It was her choice, I am sure he did not put a gun to her head and force her. She had the balls to do that, deny it and threaten me, so she must have the balls to deal with the fall out. If she didn't believe "...Every action has an equal and opposite reaction", not my fault. But it is my responsibility to show her what civilized boundaries are when it comes to me and my personal space. She was wayyyy out of order and someone had to put her back in her place. I did by exposing her. Trust me, that's mild reaction in comparison to her actions.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Yeah I've always thought that. People can make up anything about anyone and put them on there, true or not.


Anyone dumb enough to make something up to put on CV would be opening themselves up to a defamation lawsuit they would most definitely lose. Boggles my mind that some people here still try to use this rationale to sway others from using it legally.

Makes no damned sense at all.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

cantdecide said:


> Just got an angry text from her "DEMANDING" I take down the post on her now husband. Said I have until the end of the day............LOL.


"LOL", that how I would have responded.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

3putt said:


> Anyone dumb enough to make something up to put on CV would be opening themselves up to a defamation lawsuit they would most definitely lose.


I'm sure many scorned lovers have done this. Or people who have been rejected by someone. Anyone can make a post about anyone on CV. That's why it's kind of crazy to me.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I'm sure many scorned lovers have done this. Or people who have been rejected by someone. Anyone can make a post about anyone on CV. That's why it's kind of crazy to me.


Sure, they *can* do it, but just how colossally stupid and expensive would that more than likely turn out to be? You'd have to be damned idiot to pull a stunt like that.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

3putt said:


> Anyone dumb enough to make something up to put on CV would be opening themselves up to a defamation lawsuit they would most definitely lose. Boggles my mind that some people here still try to use this rationale to sway others from using it legally.
> 
> Makes no damned sense at all.


Which is great if you can prove it was them. But if it is truly anonymous how do you prove it was 'them'?

Not necessarily arguing against CV, as I said I've done my bit in raising hit counts too.

Just wondering what checks and safeguards there are as regards standards of proof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

3putt said:


> Sure, they *can* do it, but just how colossally stupid and expensive would that more than likely turn out to be? You'd have to be damned idiot to pull a stunt like that.


And yet I am sure people do it all the time.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Your original idea was the best one. 

Don't even respond. It will drive her batty.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

Plan A is being silent.

Plan B, I'll give you some background first We agreed to share custody of the family photos when we divorced and that we'd make them available to each other upon request. I found a groupon service that was offering digital conversion really cheap. I asked her for the photos and sent her a link to the service I wanted to use. She "requested" a $500 deposit that she would refund to me when I returned the photos to her. No way. I suggested she send them off herself and I'd pay her for it. She never responded. So, plan B is that I'll take down the posting on CV if she hands over the photos so I can have them converted. There are literally thousands of them.

Plan C: revert to plan A


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, and yesterday came and went. I'm still waiting for the repercussions......................


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

cantdecide said:


> Plan A is being silent.
> 
> Plan B, I'll give you some background first We agreed to share custody of the family photos when we divorced and that we'd make them available to each other upon request. I found a groupon service that was offering digital conversion really cheap. I asked her for the photos and sent her a link to the service I wanted to use. She "requested" a $500 deposit that she would refund to me when I returned the photos to her. No way. I suggested she send them off herself and I'd pay her for it. She never responded. So, plan B is that I'll take down the posting on CV if she hands over the photos so I can have them converted. There are literally thousands of them.
> 
> Plan C: revert to plan A


although I like Plan B here, be careful in-that she could see this as blackmail....I don't see as that, but she could.

plan A or plan C might be the best

you could mention the photos without saying anything about the CV stuff....she, I would think, get the picture... no pun intended


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

cantdecide said:


> Oh, and yesterday came and went. I'm still waiting for the repercussions......................


Her next step might be to get a lawyer to write you a nasty letter

not worth much but maybe to wipe your butt with it...if it's not to heavy paper stock


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Dude, just ignore her.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Which is great if you can prove it was them. But if it is truly anonymous how do you prove it was 'them'?
> 
> Not necessarily arguing against CV, as I said I've done my bit in raising hit counts too.
> 
> ...


Who cares? If it can't be traced, then it can't be traced....nothing you can do about that. But if it is proven to be a falsehood then CV would be legally compelled to remove the post anyway.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

:iagree: But how would you prove it was false? If it was that easy to prove, then anyone that was posted could use the same tactics to get it removed even if it was true. Proving you unequivocally *didn't* do something is hard as you did nothing so you have no evidence to prove your innocence. It isn't like proving you weren't at the scene of the crime as with that scenario you just prove you were somewhere else, this proof isn't as easy to procure.

Still I wouldn't fear that and use it as a reason not to post, but I fear more that it would be used in some way to affect custody battles. Lawyers can talk a good talk and through "creative" interpretation of the law turn something like this into a negative. It more than likely wouldn't affect custody, but if they present enough "creative" evidence, it could be used to create doubt in a judge's mind about the character of a parent, and that is all that is needed in this day and age to affect custody outcomes, as the judge has the final say (think about them granting ROs without proven facts, but mere hearsay that causes them to err on the side of caution).


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Squeakr said:


> :iagree: But how would you prove it was false? If it was that easy to prove, then anyone that was posted could use the same tactics to get it removed even if it was true. Proving you unequivocally *didn't* do something is hard as you did nothing so you have no evidence to prove your innocence. It isn't like proving you weren't at the scene of the crime as with that scenario you just prove you were somewhere else, this proof isn't as easy to procure.
> 
> Still I wouldn't fear that and use it as a reason not to post, but I fear more that it would be used in some way to affect custody battles. Lawyers can talk a good talk and through "creative" interpretation of the law turn something like this into a negative. It more than likely wouldn't affect custody, but if they present enough "creative" evidence, it could be used to create doubt in a judge's mind about the character of a parent, and that is all that is needed in this day and age to affect custody outcomes, as the judge has the final say (think about them granting ROs without proven facts, but mere hearsay that causes them to err on the side of caution).


Man, this is really stretching things wafer thin to make a point. LOL

This 'what if' argument is about as ridiculous as citing federal wiretapping laws to discourage someone from using a VAR in a car or home.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Question: Has *anyone* ever seen this actually happen?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

3putt said:


> Man, this is really stretching things wafer thin to make a point. LOL
> 
> This 'what if' argument is about as ridiculous as citing federal wiretapping laws to discourage someone from using a VAR in a car or home.


Not trying to push it, I am just saying, that since you have no proof, CV has reason to step in and pull the post. Since you can't prove it, what grounds do you have to back up your claim of innocence and that they should remove the post based upon that claim. It is that much harder without an accuser to face directly to refute the claims of innocence (as most that are guilty have the same claim, they are just lying to protect their reputation).


And I don't think anyone has ever seen a post pulled from CV by anyone other than the poster that authored it.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Squeakr said:


> Not trying to push it, I am just saying, that since you have no proof, CV has reason to step in and pull the post. Since you can't prove it, what grounds do you have to back up your claim of innocence and that they should remove the post based upon that claim. It is that much harder without an accuser to face directly to refute the claims of innocence (as most that are guilty have the same claim, they are just lying to protect their reputation).
> 
> 
> And I don't think anyone has ever seen a post pulled from CV by anyone other than the poster that authored it.


If I were running CV, and someone complained about the legitimacy of a post, then I would contact the original poster and have them supply proof that what they claim is true. If they can't (or can't be located due to posting anonymously) then I would pull it immediately as it *could* open me up for some liability. In other words, shift the burden of proof back to where it belongs.

That's how I would do it. I guess the question is; just how would they do it if this occurred?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I think at least one person was successful at getting a CV post removed. I can't remember the whole story it was from a year or so back. I think it was a false claim by an ex. But they had to jump through legal hoops to get it pulled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

3putt said:


> If I were running CV, and someone complained about the legitimacy of a post, then I would contact the original poster and have them supply proof that what they claim is true. If they can't (or can't be located due to posting anonymously) then I would pull it immediately as it *could* open me up for some liability. In other words, shift the burden of proof back to where it belongs.
> 
> That's how I would do it. I guess the question is; just how would they do it if this occurred?


But wouldn't that then change the face of the net entirely? Even sites like this would then have to verify all stories posted as it would open them up to defamation lawsuits as well. Several times names, dates, etc are openly discussed and shared within which could open this site to the same sort of litigation it would seem.

I am not a lawyer, but it seems that any lawyer looking to make a name fro themselves could pursue these actions as a means to springboard their reputation.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> I think at least one person was successful at getting a CV post removed. I can't remember the while story it was from a year or so back. I think it was a false claim by an ex. But they had to jump through legal hoops to get it pulled.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I remember the one that the person was able to get the listing from Google.UK removed (and I think that it came back after a time), but it still showed up in the other countries google searches and the post still remains on CV, don't remember anything else.

I agree it would be an effort though.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Squeakr said:


> But wouldn't that then change the face of the net entirely? Even sites like this would then have to verify all stories posted as it would open them up to defamation lawsuits as well. Several times names, dates, etc are openly discussed and shared within which could open this site to the same sort of litigation it would seem.
> 
> I am not a lawyer, but it seems that any lawyer looking to make a name fro themselves could pursue these actions as a means to springboard their reputation.


Of course it wouldn't. The burden of proof would still shift to the person that posted the information, not the website that hosted it. CV, and other sites like them, have all kinds of disclaimers protecting them from this sort of possibility.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Well I don't know how she got my posting removed then because I didn't authorize it and I wasn't in any litigation. And she even made it to the contest. I don't know how she even found out unless she was googling herself for narcissistic kicks. But she is a web developer and back then, if I remember clearly, there were ads all over CV for companies you can pay to clean up your online rep. Regardless, what proof could she have possibly given to CV for them to remove it (because no one asked me for proof to keep it "up")? Could it be because the pic used was pulled from her job site?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

That could be. A well placed threat to copyright infringement could exact some action, but only the administrators of CV would know for sure. If this were the case then the reason for getting it removed wasn't defamation and character related, but provable copyright infringement if the photo were protected (which I bet would be an easier battle to win than a defamation lawsuit).


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

This is the one that I remember. I don't recall the outcome but I'll dig deeper. I think it wrong of CV to say basically "who cares if it's true they are making it worse by bringing it up."


http://www.newsmax.com/TheWire/cheaterville-sued-false-post/2013/08/23/id/521975/


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Happily married couple sue Cheaterville.com after finding their photos and malicious posts online | Daily Mail Online


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

And the argument for the other side (I tend to agree with this side.)


2 Women Win Defamation Lawsuit from cheater website LiarsCheatersRus.com. | Remove Names from Cheaterville, Mugshots.com, LiarsCheatersrus, ReportyourEx, Arrest sites, Article removal and more.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Squeakr said:


> That could be. A well placed threat to copyright infringement could exact some action, but only the administrators of CV would know for sure. If this were the case then the reason for getting it removed wasn't defamation and character related, but provable copyright infringement if the photo were protected (which I bet would be an easier battle to win than a defamation lawsuit).


Oh well  Such a pity there was an alternative site which still has the post up on the www till today! :smthumbup: She knows about it...Nothing yet...It's been a few years... Am I proud of myself? Damn straight! Guess she knew I liked her house...She has since taken her name out of the pretty one and bought a cheap ugly fixer-upper...Bleh!


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah - I'm sorry - but what's the point of leaving it up? I understand that you were hurt and angry back in the day, but what is it accomplishing now? Do you want to be known as the "hurt and bitter" ex who couldn't move on with his life? I have had people take my picture without my consent and post it on their various social media channels because they thought it was funny. I didn't give my consent and I didn't want it there - even though it was harmless. Maybe it's time to forgive and forget and take the post down. Just one option...(by the way, I am a divorced man who also has had to recover from my ex wife’s infidelity)


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

Not trying to take over but... I handed over my husband to her on a silver platter so now, I think that's an even exchange


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

WolverineFan said:


> ...I have had people take my picture without my consent and post it on their various social media channels because they thought it was funny...


Sorry, but this was too much to leave hanging. What were you up to? Lampshades, Lederhosen?

I guess you just get out and socialize more than I do.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

WolverineFan said:


> Yeah - I'm sorry - but what's the point of leaving it up? I understand that you were hurt and angry back in the day, but what is it accomplishing now? Do you want to be known as the "hurt and bitter" ex who couldn't move on with his life? I have had people take my picture without my consent and post it on their various social media channels because they thought it was funny. I didn't give my consent and I didn't want it there - even though it was harmless. Maybe it's time to forgive and forget and take the post down. Just one option...(by the way, I am a divorced man who also has had to recover from my ex wife’s infidelity)


There is no point and like I said, it will come down (I had genuinely forgotten about it). Just at a time of my choosing, not in response to her "demands".


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

LMAO!!! This is funny as hell! 

Dude, you TOTALLY need to post that cheatersville link here so we can get it trending again!


----------



## lancaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Why does not the POS man ask you to remove it? Or does your ex fight his battles for him?


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

lancaster said:


> Why does not the POS man ask you to remove it? Or does your ex fight his battles for him?


Never spoken to him and I think he's scared of me (rightfully so). No, he'd never ask. My ex has bigger balls than he does.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

The thing with the site Bad Boy report is they steal the post from Cville and then even the original poster can never take it down.
BadBoy copies it word for word then claims it owns the post.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

WolverineFan said:


> Yeah - I'm sorry - but what's the point of leaving it up? I understand that you were hurt and angry back in the day, but what is it accomplishing now? Do you want to be known as the "hurt and bitter" ex who couldn't move on with his life? I have had people take my picture without my consent and post it on their various social media channels because they thought it was funny. I didn't give my consent and I didn't want it there - even though it was harmless. Maybe it's time to forgive and forget and take the post down. Just one option...(by the way, I am a divorced man who also has had to recover from my ex wife’s infidelity)


BTW, how does a BS exposing the AP translate into this: "Do you want to be known as the "hurt and bitter" ex who couldn't move on with his life?"

Are you suggesting that leaving up an Exposure post means you haven't moved on? The man said he FORGOT about it, I believe him as I too forgot about mine.

What does exposure have to do with forgiveness? I forgave my X2B and I gave him to the AP. I sincerely hope that they knock themselves out, hopefully in lawful wedded bliss. I told him he needed to make a woman out of her and bring her out into the public by putting a ring on it. I mean...It doesn't negate the fact that she is what she is and they deserve each other. 

Call me bitter and hurt, couldn't care less...So many descriptors out there in the English language, I like those 2 much better than wh**e, AP & WS.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Or you could post a link here to drive up the post count and make it show HIGHER on google.

I LOVE irony.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

cantdecide said:


> Never spoken to him and I think he's scared of me (rightfully so). No, he'd never ask. My ex has bigger balls than he does.


You married to Hillary Clinton or Lady Gaga?

#runslikehell


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> You married to Hillary Clinton or Lady Gaga?
> 
> #runslikehell


Hmmmm, Hillary. Yeah, remarkably same attitude and *****iness.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm wondering if the OM got posted twice....

Maybe OM has a new GF and your exW thinks its you and not her husbands GF that is posting on CV?????

2-1/2 yrs is a long time!


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

the guy said:


> I'm wondering if the OM got posted twice....
> 
> Maybe OM has a new GF and your exW thinks its you and not her husbands GF that is posting on CV?????
> 
> 2-1/2 yrs is a long time!




:smthumbup: Fabulous explanation!


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

cantdecide said:


> I have thought about that and I will take it down eventually. But damned if I'm going to do it because she demanded me to or threatened me. I'll take it down in my own good time.
> 
> And yeah, it's a bad reminder. Funny though, I'd forgotten about it until SHE brought it up. Hadn't thought about it since maybe a week after I posted it. Oh well. I'll give it a week and take it down. But if she brings it up again.........the week starts over, LOL.


hell no don't take it down....add her ass to it as well and leave it there!!!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

cantdecide said:


> Never spoken to him and I think he's scared of me (rightfully so). No, he'd never ask. My ex has bigger balls than he does.




This made me laugh. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

I disagree that leaving it there would mean that you are still angry and bitter. You may, or you may not still be, doesn't matter, but the profile should be left there as a reminder or notice to the world of HOW he got his wife. By stealing her. By being a home wrecker and a Piece Of S. And if acknowledging that means being bitter, well, then so be it. Be bitter by going merrily on with your life, and leave them in Cheaterville, where they belong


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

4 years later and the bunny boiler I put up there is still there. It isn't about revenge it is about warning others of a predator.


----------

